

Death of the newspaper and rebirth of news - mjfern
http://www.economist.com/opinion/displayStory.cfm?story_id=13649304&source=hptextfeature

======
mrduncan
_Technological change has destroyed all sorts of once-popular products, from
the handloom to the Walkman, and the world has mostly been better for it._

I think this sums up my thoughts on the death of the newspaper pretty well.
News isn't going away even if the newspaper does.

